# Niceville/East Destin camping



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm looking to make a quick and INEXPENSIVE trip. I'm looking for information on Fred Gannon state park at Niceville and whether there is any place I can launch and/or camp around Hogtown Bayou east of SanDestin. 

I don't need much since I'm going to spend all day in the boat, just need a spot where I can get my truck close to my boat to sleep a few hours at night.

So my question boils down to 

1. Is there any trick to Fred Gannon - need reservations, etc, and can I stay close to my boat?

2. Is there any place for me to launch and/or camp at Hogtown Bayou? Any tricks to that area?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

This should get you started on Rocky Bayou Park.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/rockybayou/default.cfm

You can find information on any state park in Florida on this website also.

You can launch your boat at Cessna Landing at the East end of Hogtown bayou.

http://www.floridabywater.com/north-west-florida/destin/boat-ramps/173-charles-e-cessna-landing

I don't know of any organized camping in that area so that you could camp close to your boat. Cessna Landing is day use only as far as I know so you may have to trailer your boat and sleep in your truck in a parking lot somewhere along Rt. 98. I have done that when time didn't permit me to go to a regular campground. 

Just a suggestion but why don't your camp at Rocky Bayou and motor across the bay to Hogtown bayou if you want to fish that area?? You would be Northwest of Hogtown when camping in Rocky Bayou and a larger boat could make it across the bay in less than an hour. I personally don't see the advantage of fishing Hogtown myself, there are many places to fish up on the North side of the bay that are closer and will yield fish. Midbay bridge is one place if you are looking for reds or specks. 

Good luck with your trip.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks very much for the pointers. I'm working alot and trying to get a quick trip together on a shoestring here and don't have much time to research, plus I thought I might get some insight on minor ins and outs that I couldn't get from a website.

The main reason I was looking for places to stay on both sides is that I only have a couple spots I know how/where to fish and they are close to those two areas. I also thought about just staying up north and taking the boat across the bay, but the truck is so much more fuel efficient than the boat I was trying to save money by driving around and launching over there. Money, plain and simple is the reason for that question. 

I have a 18ft. Nitro bass boat that is certainly fast, but not optimal for the bay. If conditions are decent, how long a run is it from Niceville over to the Hogtown area?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I cannot be of much help on the trip information across the bay as I am a dedicated kayaker and it would take me much longer than a motorized craft to cross the bay in that area. It all depends on the size of your motor, bay conditions, and speed I suppose.

Regarding driving or boating to Hogtown, it is a long trip by road around the east end of the bay, down rte. 331, and then backtracking back to Cessna Landing than you might think. I would guess roughly 20+ miles from Fred Gannons to Freeport on Rte. 20, another 20+ miles south on 331 to ret. 98 and then backtracking maybe 8 or 9 miles to SR 393 which takes you a mile or better north to Cessna Landing. Across the bay it may be 4 miles at the most. But you know your boat and your vehicle better than I do so good luck with whatever you do and good fishing to you.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Cessna Landing on Hogtown bayou is closed for renovation now, think they area trying to get it open by Memorial day.

You could launch from the 331 causeway ramps, see a lot of people leaving their trucks there overnight. 

You might call Nicks Seafood at the Hwy 20 bridge over Basin Bayou, they have a ramp, and dock, might let you stay 7585 West Hwy 20, Freeport, FL 32439. (850) 835-2222 . Or try 
*Fisherman's Cove Marina Boat Ramp
*655 Marina Village Blvd
Freeport, FL 32439
(850) 835-2035
located on LaGrange Bayou. They have a free ramp and reasonable overnight rates.
If you are military, the Lake Pippin camp ground is good, has a ramp and camping (Mid-Bay Shores Resort), Niceville, FL 32578
(850) 897-2411 or (334) 953-3509
More ramps here: http://fishingdestinguide.com/BOATRAMPS.html


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I really appreciate all the help. Sailor, I'll look up those places and give them a call.

Too funny you're a yakker, framerguy, because that is the only way I've ever fished either of these areas. I'm always there with my family, so I don't bring my boat to keep it a family vacation. They want to go to the beach, not spend the day on the bay with me. In the yak, I hit the water before daylight and I'm back to cook them breakfast as they wake up. The remainder is all family time.

Lately I've just had "enough" and I need a quick getaway just for me. My kids are very active in sports year round and that is always my first priority. Now is my only opportunity to make a quick, cheap trip for me to get in some serious fishing out of my boat for the first time ever down there. Hoping to make it happen and I appreciate you two taking the time to respond.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I've read the reports about fishing the mid bay bridge, but I've never paddled out there in my yak. In a boat, how do you stay in the area? Are there ropes on the pilings? Anchor? Trolling motor? I've also aways wondered whether it's best in the channel, at the drop off, or shallow? Not looking for anyone's secrets, just some general information as to how it is done generally.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I just drop live bait around the pilings same as bottom fishing in the gulf. You can get redfish, black snapper (if you can get them to bite) and I have heard of people catching grouper, but I have never caught one.

I would camp in Fred Gannon and fish the Eglin grass flats and the midbay bridge. You will be just a few minutes from either, hit the grass early and then fish the deeper water once the sun gets up. Good luck.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I've caught grouper on the mid bay bridge pilings - hard to find a keeper size.. Drop live bait around them. Have caught big red and black drum there also.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I think (hope maybe) I'm probably pretty good on what to catch and how to catch them at the bridge, what I'm looking for is how to hold the boat in position. Tie to pilings, anchor, trolling motor? How do you do it out there? 

Does deep water mean the middle of the channel, or transition areas?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep in mind that you will be right in the Intercoastal if you fish the channel at the highest point of the bridge. I don't think I'd like to tie up to any piling or pier in that situaton as there are some hefty sized boats that come through that channel and some of them can throw up a nasty wake. Many boaters are polite and will slow down in approaching a smaller boat but there are a few that go balls to the wall through that gap like they are the only ones on the water!! Those are the idiots that can put the hurt on you if you can't get untied and under way in time to steer away from them. I speak from only being anchored around there and also in East Pass on my kayak but even with an anchor system, it is not much fun to be slammed by a wall of water when you are focused on fishing.

Edit: Chocktawhatchee Bay is generally a shallow bay specifically from the middle of the bay to the south shore. It has been filled in with untold tons of sand over the years during hurricanes and windy weather and there are places where you can walk out from Okaloosa Island into the bay for almost a half mile and still be only up to your knees in water! Up closer to the ICW, you can expect deeper water and that is where most of the larger boats will be running. I would opt for some kind of anchor if I were going to fish from a motor boat. Just saying that it may be the safest way to stay in one spot should you hit a school of game fish and want to play with them.


----------

